# Performace parts



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

i was wanting to know if there is any performace parts for 1994 altima im pretty sure there is i just need some sites to look at cause my sentra is getting sold!!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

HAHA! For I am the first to reply! Anyway, yeah, there are good sites. 
http://www.customaltima.com/
http://www.southwestautoworks.com/
www.jcwsportcompact.com <-- that one has SOME altima parts, not a not though, but worth a look. 

Thats all I can think of right now. That should get you half way started. I'll post somemore if i find any. Good luck.


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

thanx for your help


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

J89sentra said:


> thanx for your help


Nopi.com always has cool stuff


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Of course there is...
www.jimwolftechnology.com
www.stillen.com
www.courtesyparts.com
www.performancenissanparts.com

Troy


----------

